# Excellent martial arts movie



## Damian Mavis (Jun 2, 2003)

I know I know this isn't the right section to discuss this but if I never check the entertainment section I'm sure lots of others don't too so.....

I just finished watching Equilibrium and it was an amazing martial arts sci fi.  If you get a chance go rent it soon as the choreography and ideas were truly quite amazing.  I don't know what impressed me the most but the one scene that involved gun trapping was very cool.  Imagine having a gun fight were the 2 opponents stay in close range and trap and deflect each others weapons like they were fists.  Anyway, a very good movie, even the story and acting was good but if your a martial arts movie fan like me this one will impress you with the choreography alone.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Zepp (Jun 3, 2003)

Who's in it?  Anyone we might have heard of?  And when did it come out?

I ask becasue this is the first I've heard of it. :asian:


----------



## KenpoDragon (Jun 3, 2003)

That the movie was Awesome as well, I haven't had the time to check it out yet though. If I'm not mistaken, it stars Taye Diggs (sp?) and the guy from American Psycho....Christian Bale (sp?). Heard it's like Matrix on Crack!!!!!  Got to check it out this weekend!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> *I know I know this isn't the right section to discuss this but if I never check the entertainment section I'm sure lots of others don't too so.....
> 
> I just finished watching Equilibrium and it was an amazing martial arts sci fi.  If you get a chance go rent it soon as the choreography and ideas were truly quite amazing.  I don't know what impressed me the most but the one scene that involved gun trapping was very cool.  Imagine having a gun fight were the 2 opponents stay in close range and trap and deflect each others weapons like they were fists.  Anyway, a very good movie, even the story and acting was good but if your a martial arts movie fan like me this one will impress you with the choreography alone.
> ...



Speaking of movies........

When are you gonna put the honor of the ITF on the line, and fight Tong Po?

Great title would be. "Canada conquers Thailand!"

Pretty catchy, huh?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 4, 2003)

Canada did beat Thailand!  Although.....my opponent wasn't Tong Po.....more like the mini me version of Tong Po... I'll look for Tong Po when I go back to Thailand in December.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> *Canada did beat Thailand!  Although.....my opponent wasn't Tong Po.....more like the mini me version of Tong Po... I'll look for Tong Po when I go back to Thailand in December.
> 
> Damian Mavis
> Honour TKD *



Good, I'll wait for this version to hit Hollywood Video!


----------



## tarabos (Jun 4, 2003)

lol...i don't know if "Tong Po" would be up to the challenge anymore.

last i heard he is running a school or organization for martial arts movie fighting/acting.


----------



## tarabos (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *That the movie was Awesome as well, I haven't had the time to check it out yet though. If I'm not mistaken, it stars Taye Diggs (sp?) and the guy from American Psycho....Christian Bale (sp?). Heard it's like Matrix on Crack!!!!!  Got to check it out this weekend!!!
> 
> *



oh...i know what you're talking about now...

yeah, i think i saw like one preview for the movie and then nothing. i thought it looked kind of cool but then it dropped of the face of the earth. i'll have to go dig it up and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 5, 2003)

I really really enjoyed Equilibrium as well, excellent film, and both the gun and sword fights were top class, highly recommended!

Currently ranking a 7.8 on IMDB, and quite rightly so!

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0238380

Ian.


----------



## moromoro (Jun 5, 2003)

is equilibrium a new movie made for cinema or is it on dvd now..

thanks

terry


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *is equilibrium a new movie made for cinema or is it on dvd now..
> 
> thanks
> ...



It was in the cinema in about February I think, it's out on R1 DVD now, but not R2 yet by the looks of it.

Ian.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jun 6, 2003)

I rented it today based on this discussion. Although it started out very slow, in my opinion, it picked up speed toward the middle and really rocked . It borrowed elements out of of Logan's Run, the Matrix and Fahrenheit 451. This is a good thing because those are some of my favorite scifi movies.


----------

